# Funcionamiento de led sobre temperatura ambiente...



## MarkoP (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola, tengo un pequeño problema que no es tanto de electrónica  pero tal vez alguien aquí me pueda ayudar... 

Estamos construyendo una pantalla de leds, ésta ya esta terminada en todo lo que a electronica se refiere, el problema es que la pantalla es para uso externo, y para proteger los leds se utilizo un silicon negro, evidentemente el negro absorve el calor y los leds se estan calentando demasiado y se queman, en un día soleado con temperatura ambiente de 37 °C el silicon alcanzo temperaturas de 78°c,  el datasheet establece el funcionamiento maximo en 80°C...

La pantalla mide 5 metros de alto y 18 de largo utiliza 232 220 leds, por lo que cambiar los leds no es considerada una opcion, cambiar el silicon sería lo mas optimo pero como el color debe ser obscuro, el silicon mas aislante va a seguir absorviendo calor...

Así que estamos ideando toda clase de soluciones extrañas para mantener la temperatura estable, hemos visto que cuando no se utiliza silicon alguno, los leds resisten bien, pero se le tiene que poner algo para aislarlos de lluvia, polvo y demás. Si alguien conoce materiales que se puedan utilizar para esto que sean muy aislantes termicamente o alguna otra forma de mantener la temperatura les agradeceríamos mucho su ayuda...


----------



## mabauti (Jul 24, 2007)

hay alguna manera de que le pongas aire acondicionado a ese dispositivo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Por que no ponen algo que de "sombra" a la pantalla ?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 24, 2007)

refrigeracion liquida


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

capitanp con el frio que esta haciendo por nuestros pagos no haria falta !


----------



## capitanp (Jul 24, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> capitanp con el frio que esta haciendo por nuestros pagos no haria falta !




ponele un poncho contra la nieve


----------



## totung (Jul 25, 2007)

puedes aislar las terminales con thermofit (tubo termo-contractil).... que te parece?


----------



## MarkoP (Jul 25, 2007)

Ponerle un aire acondicionado fue la primera opcion, pero por la construccion de la pantalla los modulos tienen un gran espacio aislante detras por lo que al parecer la cantidad de calor que entra puede ser mucho mayor a la que sale, es por eso que lo que queremos es evitar que entre, estamos contemplando enfriarlo por líquido, poniendo aspersores por el frente pero no estamos seguro de cuanto pueda bajar la temperatura, por lo que seguimos buscando la manera de evitar que el calor que absorve el frente se que quede ahi y no se disipe al a la zona de leds. 

Gracias por su pronta respuesta


----------



## totung (Jul 25, 2007)

se me ocurre poner pequeños ventiladores tipo PC y no son muy caros


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 25, 2007)

En la parte inferior es necesario una abertura tapada con las tipicas chapas de respiracion que encontraras en las ferreterias.

En la parte superior en una pared lateral es donde se pone ventiladores para forzar el tiraje de aire (si puede ser con control de temperatura, interruptores termoestaticos o el mismo micro para evitar el desgaste)

Como mas cobre en la placa de circuito impreso mejor, recuerda que el cobre es el mejor conductor de temperatura, mucho mejor que el aluminio.

Una barra de aluminio la calientas veras que solo a 5 cm ya esta fria
A la misma temperatura una barra de cobre igual veras que toda ella esta caliente por tanto mas zona de disipacion.


Puedes mejorarlo añadiendo pequeñas chapas en forma de L soldadas a la placa aumentando la superficie de disipacion.

Poniendo un cristal climalid o doble.

Tambien probar con otros colores menos oscuros, el color blanco refleja y el negro absorber.
Se utiliza el negro para mejorar el contraste


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2007)

Hay un tipo de vidrio que refracta la radiacion infrarroja, o era un plastico pegado al vidrio, bueno, con esto limitarias el calor absorbido por la silicona negra.


----------



## MarkoP (Ago 2, 2007)

Excelente idea, la pondre a prueba... gracias


----------



## mroe- (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola MarkoP. Primero que nada me pregunto porque utilizas silicon negro, pueden usar blanco que tiene propiedades reflexivas. Refleja las ondas por lo que no absorbe una gran cantidad de energía radiante y no se calienta tanto. La absorción y la reflexión son procesos opuestos. Un buen absorbedor de energía radiante, incluyendo la luz visible, refleja muy poco de ella.

Por lo que dijo fogonazo de que si le pones un vidrio va a limitar el calor absorbido, debe estar hablando de un vidrio especial con agregados de algun tipo de malla (plastico como dijo el) que debe ser muy costoso. Si fuera vidrio normal se calentaria mas por lo siguiente: El vidrio es transparente a las ondas de luz visible y opaco a la ultravioleta y al infrarrojo, por lo que la radiación de onda corta ( mayor frecuencia )  atraviesa el vidrio y llega a los leds y a el piso supongamos donde se encuentran los leds. El suelo y el soporte para los leds y los leds, etc  reirradian una onda larga ( menor frecuencia ) que al llegar al vidrio no lo puede atravesar y queda atrapado en el interior por lo que se calientan mas. Por lo que descarta el tema de encerrar a los led en una cabina de vidrio. Creo que lo que podria funcionar seria (aunque demandaría mucho trabajo) un sistema de ventiladores, refrigeración líquida, cambiar el color del silicon a blanco. 

Espero que te sirva la información.

Saludos!

mroe-


----------



## Leonardo (Ago 5, 2007)

xq negro? el negro absorbe el calor por ende debe ser mas caliente... tendria q ser blanco q refleja el calor...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Creo que la idea era que los led resalten sobre el negro de la silicona para que sean mas visibles.


----------



## mroe- (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola fogonazo, ¿resaltaria mas con negro?. la verdad que estoy bastante confundido, creo que resaltarian mas con el blanco.

Saludos

Mroe-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Negativo, imaginate un led encendido sobre un fondo blanco y el mismo sobre un fondo negro.

No voy a ser tan exagerado de decir un led blanco sobre fondo blanco o sobre fondo negro.

Ooops lo dije !

Ademas, estamos hablando de una pantalla de presentaciones (No se si imagenes o textos o loque sea) si tienes un fondo negro y quieres presentar blanco prendes todos los led si quieres presentar negro no prendes nada, si en cambio tiene fondo blanco, quieres presentar blanco, todo bien pero si quieres presentar negro como haces ?

Saludos


----------



## mroe- (Ago 5, 2007)

Ah ahora creo que entendi el concepto, entonces la idea de aprovechar la reflexión del silicon blanco para que no se calienta tanto queda descartada. Quedarian las opciones mas dificiles que pueden ser ventiladores, refrigeración líquida ( esta opción es muy complicada en mi opinion ) , o algun tipo de vidrio especial como decias mas arriba. ¿Este vidrio que se supone que haria? ¿Disminuir las ondas de la luz visible de longitud corta del sol que llegan a los leds? No se si existe este tipo de vidrio y si existe puede ser que el concepto no sea como lo digo yo =S. Solamente quiero ayudar, si me equivoco o digo cualquier cosa diganme. Se que un vidrio comun como dije en otro post lo que hace es dejar pasar la radiación solar de onda corta pero retener la reirradiación que generan los leds, piso , ect de onda larga y por consiguiente calentar el lugar. Supongo que para enfriar el vidrio deveria funcionar al revez ( Dejar pasar la radiación de onda larga y disminuir el paso de radiación de onda larga) cosa que talvez no exista.

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2007)

Se me ocurre que los edificios muy vidriados deben tener algun sistema para evitar el ingreso de calor por luz, habria que averiguar en proveedores de vidrio.

Saludos


----------



## mroe- (Ago 10, 2007)

Seguramente tenes razon, esos grandes edificios (oficinas) que son casi todo de vidrio deven evitar la entrada del calor con algo. Segun lo que puedo ver cuando aveces paso por el centro es que algunos vidrios son espejados. Osea desde adentro se ve normal y de afuera es como un espejo. Una capa plateada que refleja el calor de una manera impresionante. Esa seria una solución mas que efectiva, pero por otro lado muy cara.

Saludos 

mroe-


----------



## MarkoP (Ago 14, 2007)

La idea del vidrío la descartamos por varias razones, la principal por seguridad, puesto que no tenemos una manera fiable de sujetar los vidríos a 80 m de altura y que además soporte un huracan (por aquí han pasado un par). en lo que estamos trabajando ahora es un sistema de aspersion, (como los nebulizadores que se usan en albercas para reducir la temperatura). Esperemos que con un buen sistema de control el gasto de agua no sea demasiado, la idea es hacer una especie de PWM para el rocío de toda la pantalla. 

Las ventajas que tiene esto además de ser la solución mas barata hasta el momento es que no tendríamos que retrabajar los módulos ya construídos.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2007)

Mmmmmmm...  Si empleas un aspersor y el agua no es pura te ira dejando un residuo alcalino que con el tiempo te opacara los led´s, sobre todo si estan calientes.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hablando de led's expuestos a la intemperie: pasaría lo mismo si los leds están dentro de una carcasa metálica con aberturas cubiertas de acrílico opaco?

Cual es el cambio de la corriente del led a 25ºC y luego a mayor temperatura, como 50 o 60ºC?

Saludos


----------



## NarXEh (Mar 14, 2013)

Buenas!

Yo que vos les pondría un turbante... 

Una pregunta...

En que ángulo va a quedar el cartel de leds ? que tan descartado queda la idea de una especie de toldito o media sombra.

Por otro lado... me pregunto como harán para solucionar ese problema los que proveen las pantallas gigantes (a leds) en los estadio de fútbol. Recuerdo que una ves vi en el programa "¿Como lo hacen?" en el que hacían uno, miralo tal ves te da alguna pista sobre eso o te da alguna que otra idea.

Saludos!


----------



## jreyes (Mar 14, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Hablando de led's expuestos a la intemperie: pasaría lo mismo si los leds están dentro de una carcasa metálica con aberturas cubiertas de acrílico opaco?
> 
> *Cual es el cambio de la corriente del led a 25ºC y luego a mayor temperatura, como 50 o 60ºC?*
> 
> Saludos


Acá hay una simulación:







Saludos !


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 15, 2013)

Bueno... pues la pregunta ya esta algunos años atrasada.. pero en realidad hay maneras simples.. se colocan cristales aumados que rechazan la radiacion infrarroja, tambien se colocan disipadores de calor con ventiladores para extraer el exceso de calor....

Ademas la idea es bajar la temperatura unos 10 o 15°C para que no esten tan al borde de operacion maximo.. no mantenerlos funcionando a temperaturas bajo cero...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas, ahora contesto sus preguntas:

1.- Estará en angulo recto.

2.- Ni siquiera sabía que con el LTSpice podía simular deltas de temperatura 

3.- Disipadores? Ventiladores? Aun cuando se trate de un sistema a la interperie? Alguna idea porfavor.


Nuevamente, GRACIAS!


----------



## NarXEh (Mar 16, 2013)

Buenas!

Supongo que habras hablado con algun moderador porque despues de que respondi apareció en moderación (menos mal que no deje de seguir el tema).

Lo que podrias hacer anthony123 es pruebas de ensayo y error. Yo intentaria con esas siliconas transparentes que son liquidas que tengo entendido que aguantan altas temperaturas y despues de eso probar. Hacete una matriz de pocos leds para ver como funciona y en base a eso vas viendo si conviene o no. Con eso solucionariamos un poco el tema de intemperie.

En cuanto a lo que es la refrigeración de los leds, yo probaria con refrigeracion liquida al mejor estilo como hacen en este enlace

http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/pcmod/water-psu.htm

Espero que los demas puedan seguir tirando ideas por si a alguno de nosotros el dia de mañana tenemos un problema similar a solucionar

saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 16, 2013)

El uso de disipadores y ventiladores depende de muchas caracteristicas externas, como por ejemplo cuales seran los rangos de temperatura ambiente que puedes encontrarte

El uso de ventiladores es un arma de 2 filos, por un lado mantiene el sistema un poco mas frio obligando al aire a circular, pero por otro necesitas aberturas muy grandes por donde entra agua, humedad y polvo que a la larga pueden dañar tu sistema..


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2013)

Precisamente eso es lo que no quiero, que las aberturas sean el inicio del fin para la circuiteria.


*Aclaratoria:* los leds no estarán completamente a la intemperie, irán en una caja metálica pero en ella la temperatura también subirá.


Saludos y GRACIAS  !


----------



## jreyes (Mar 16, 2013)

¿Qué tipo de LED vas a usar? 



Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 16, 2013)

y si usan siliconas blanca, para sellar y una capa fina de siliconas negra para oscurecer?
podrian probar con siliconas con polvo de aluminio para aumentar la disipacion??


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2013)

jreyes dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de LED vas a usar?
> 
> Saludos !



LED's de alto brillo 10mm con Vd=2V@10mA para preveer el aumento de la corriente a temperaturas mayores de 25ºC

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2013)

el concepto es simple:
si el sol pega sobre el gabinete parte de esa energia se transforma en calor, sobre el mismo gabinete y el calor va al interior.

si le ponen un techo de chapa o lo que sea (segun el material sera mejor o peor ) sera la chapa la que absorva los rayos de sol y la que se caliente, ese calor se transmite no a vuestro gabinete sino al aire que esta en el medio (por eso la chapa No va pegada al gabinete , debe estar separada, un techito, como un paraguas es ) .

podrian poner un forzador entre la chapa y el gabinete pero es innecesario, muchas veces con un poco de imaginacion y separacion adecuada se logra una circulacion de aire.

pruebenlo : un dia de sol y un termometro :
una caja unas horas al sol y luego con un techo un poco separado .

sino la otra es que la parted e arriba de el gabinete sea lo mas espejada posible, pero los espejados no son amigables con el clima y mas si estan mirando hacia arriba.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> el concepto es simple:
> si el sol pega sobre el gabinete parte de esa energia se transforma en calor, sobre el mismo gabinete y el calor va al interior.




Fernando esa idea a todo su esplendor no puedo aplicarla, que opinas de esto?

Ver el archivo adjunto Bolsadeaire.bmp

Extender el metal del frente y luego doblarlo hacia atrás. Aunque creo que el igual el sol de las horas de la mañana y tarde incidirán diagonalmente con el frente (que tiene mucho mayor área).


Saludos y gracias!



solaris8 dijo:


> podrian probar con siliconas con polvo de aluminio para aumentar la disipacion??



Lo has probado?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2013)

, no, por que como decis es una extension de el gabinete .
pensa.

la chapa se calienta y como es parte de el gabinete le transfuiere calor.
seguro tu aparato estara contra una pared o algo , pues lo que haces es un alero  attornillado contra la pared.

y si la caja esta en el medio de la nada pues lo que haria yo seria  si , hacer el alero pero separado de la chapa no por una chapa de union sino por "patitas" .
para menor transferencia de calor .

PENSA  vos, si estuvieses en el medio de el desierto , si esa caja estuviese ahi con un circuito electronico , en el suelo:
1 -- la separo de el suelo con muchas patitas.
2 --- le hago una sombrilla tambien con varias patitas, y que la sombrilla sea de mayor superficie que la caja y que la sombrilla rechace el calor (barato = zinc) 

si va contra una pared , pues es mas facil de hacer es logico , y protege de intemperie , digo lluvia ..


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2013)

El problema es que no se puede usar la sombrilla por cuestiones estéticas (no quieren usarla). Por eso mi duda con respecto a la existencia de otro método para refrigerar.

Estuve haciendo una pruebas con un tubo de aluminio de aproximadamente 15cm de ancho y las lecturas de temperatura estuvieron algo locas, quizás por el poco tiempo del experimento.


Saludos y *GRACIAS*  !


----------



## jreyes (Mar 17, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> LED's de alto brillo 10mm con Vd=2V@10mA para preveer el aumento de la corriente a temperaturas mayores de 25ºC
> 
> Saludos!


Ignoro cómo están conectados los LEDs en tu circuito; sin embargo agregar algunas protecciones sencillas pueden ser útiles.

Si usas un espejo de corriente podrías ahorrarte varios problemas ya que funciona como fuente de corriente constante; así, al calentarse los LEDs la corriente sigue siendo la misma y al bajar el voltaje ánodo-cátodo la potencia que disipa es menor.


Acá un mono:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/espejoleds.png/







Ahí se ve el espejo formado por q1 y q2 y una segunda rama de LEDs conectados de manera "tradicional". La simulación está hecha para que ambas ramas partan en unos 10mA a temperatura ambiente.

Otro mono con las corrientes en la rama que está en el espejo y la polarizada con el método convencional:





La diferencia es notoria.

Ahora otro mono con la potencia que disipan cada uno de los LEDs (los mismos de la imagen anterior):





Espero te sirva.




Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2013)

Serviría aun con multiplexación?  Lo que pasa es que tendría que colocarlo en el surtidor de los MOSFET's canal N que manejan los segmentos de 34 leds (unos 70mA @ 12V) y el voltaje de la resistencia de 33Ω se sumaría con el Vgs. Me explico?

Saludos y gracias!

PD: Excelente simulación!


----------



## jreyes (Mar 17, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Serviría aun con multiplexación?  Lo que pasa es que tendría que colocarlo en el surtidor de los MOSFET's canal N que manejan los segmentos de 34 leds (unos 70mA @ 12V) y el voltaje de la resistencia de 33Ω se sumaría con el Vgs. Me explico?
> 
> Saludos y gracias!
> 
> PD: Excelente simulación!



¿Algo así?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/espejoleds2.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Si es así, se puede. En vez de 3 LEDs por rama puedes colocar 4 ó 5 dependiendo del voltaje de los LEDs a la corriente que pretendes usarlos.




Saludos !


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 18, 2013)

En lugar de hacer las fuentes de corriente de forma "discreta" que te parece un LM317 configurado para tal fin?

Una pregunta medio novata: ¿Con solo la fuente de corriente y sin resistencias limitadoras podria hacerse bien el trabajo?

¿Qué opinan de usar el aislante que venden para vehiculos que se suele observar debajo del capó?

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Mar 18, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> En lugar de hacer las fuentes de corriente de forma "discreta" que te parece un LM317 configurado para tal fin?
> 
> Una pregunta medio novata: ¿Con solo la fuente de corriente y sin resistencias limitadoras podria hacerse bien el trabajo?
> 
> ...


El lm317 necesita mayor voltaje de salida (drop out), por otro lado es más caro que un transistor de señal (acá en Chile la diferencia puede ser de 5 veces).

Sobre las fuentes de corrientes: si usas el espejo que está más atrás no deberías necesitar resistencias limitadoras ya que la diferencia de voltaje que se generan por los cambios de temperatura o diferencias de voltaje de alimentación las absorben los transistores de cada rama del espejo.

Sobre el aislante no puedo opinar.




Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Compañero y la simulación anterior, los ΔT tambien afectaban al espejo o solo a los led? Porque los transistores le tienen hambre a la temperatura 


Saludos!


----------



## jreyes (Mar 19, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Compañero y la simulación anterior, los ΔT tambien afectaban al espejo o solo a los led? Porque los transistores le tienen hambre a la temperatura
> 
> 
> Saludos!


La simulación afecta a todo el conjunto.



Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2013)

Te comento lo que tengo pensado: realizar el espejo de corriente para un mega segmento de 34 led, la razon? Si lo hago por cada rama, tendría que comprar más de 200 transistores para realizar la tarea, mientras que haciéndolo por el segmento completo serian alrededor de 30 trt's (además de que el display gigante ya esta listo, lo implementaré en la placa de control). Evidemente, en lugar del 2N3904 sería un BC337 con 800mA de Ic max.

Saludos y gracias por tan valiosa información!

Anthony


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2013)

solo por curiosidad :

el tema de poner el espejo de corriente o un limitador me permite PROTEGER a los leds.
no se estropean.

pero si no tomo recaudos de bajar la temperatura lo que ocurrira es que cuando
 haga mucho calor los leds iluminaran menos .

o me equivoco ?? 
que ocurre con un led a 20 grados centtigrados con una corriente de (por inventar un valor )  10 mA .

y que ocurre con un led a 55 grados centigrados (por decir un valor) , con su juntura pidiendo una coca - cola con hielo  y una corriente de 10 mA  ??


----------



## jreyes (Mar 19, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> solo por curiosidad :
> 
> el tema de poner el espejo de corriente o un limitador me permite PROTEGER a los leds.
> no se estropean.
> ...


No he hecho una prueba práctica, pero supongo que el brillo baja, pero no de manera drástica. En la simulación la desviación es de 3,3mW entre los 25°C y los 55°C.



Saludos !


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jreyes analizando tu circuito, para que es la resistencia de 33Ω que está en el emisor del transistor que no está conectado a los leds?

Se supone que la otra resistencia de 33Ω es para obtener una caida de potencial para el conjunto de leds.

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Mar 25, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Jreyes analizando tu circuito, para que es la resistencia de 33Ω que está en el emisor del transistor que no está conectado a los leds?
> 
> Se supone que la otra resistencia de 33Ω es para obtener una caida de potencial para el conjunto de leds.
> 
> Saludos


Esa resistencia está ahí para compensar cualquier diferencia que pueda aparecer en los voltajes base-emisor de los transistores (realimentación negativa en serie).


Saludos !


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Entiendo! Qué posibilidad existe de emplear este esquema? (se reduciría en un 50% la cantidad de trt's necesarios)



En el Boylestad aparece pero no en aplicaciones de conmutación, en la simulación no hay flujo de corriente 

PD: la segunda base está desconectada pero cuando realicé la simulación si lo estaba.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## jreyes (Mar 25, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Entiendo! Qué posibilidad existe de emplear este esquema? (se reduciría en un 50% la cantidad de LED's necesaria)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 89721
> 
> ...


Debiese ser posible usar dicha configuración, pero usa solamente un (1) mosfet para todos los bipolares (incluyendo al transistor maestro del espejo de corriente).






Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anoche probé el circuito de dejar el trt maestro a GND y el esclavo con el MOSFET y los resultados me desconcertaron un poco.

De todas maneras, lo que entiendo de tu comentario es que el trt maestro también tiene que estar en el mismo nodo del esclavo para que todo funcione perfectamente. 

Saludos!


----------



## chclau (Mar 26, 2013)

Por lo que yo se hacer espejos de corriente con componentes discretos es un poco problematico... y hay que estar seguro de que los transistores que usamos esten apareados, si no, directamente funciona miy mal. 

Hay otras maneras de hacer fuentes de corriente,


----------



## jreyes (Mar 26, 2013)

@anthony123 No he probado la configuración que usaste (dejar fuera al q maestro).

@chclau: ciertamente es una técnica para circuitos integrados, sin embargo la he usado con éxito en componentes discretos usando las resistencias de realimentación en serie.



Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 26, 2013)

Sigo sin entender como quieren solucionar un problema termomecánico con electrónica. ¿No tenés una caja sobre la que está el PBC con los leds? Bueno, el PBC tendrá la misma temperatura que los leds. Entonces con enfriar el interior de la caja se soluciona el problema del calor. Con ventilación forzada de aire frío dentro de la caja se debe enfriar el PCB. Es una instalación compleja y cara que se merece una solución estable.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2013)

lo que hacen aquilestor es basicamente una "proteccion" electronica .
no elimina el problema.....protege.

yo no estoy tan seguro de que un led a temepratura normal con su Vled y iled >>> emite xx luz.
*ahora si :*
el ambiente + la temperatura propia achicharra  ala juntora y esta se embala dejando pasar mas corriente y llevandola a un punto de avalancha * y el circuito actua y protege manteniendo al corriente constante , y obvio en esas condiciones la tension de el led bajara * la luz varie poco .

es mas, ni siquiera se si a una juntura que se esta embalando , en buena parte por la temperatura sea lo mas conveniente dejarla que siga trabajando asi.
quiero decir que  (por dar un ejemplo) :
en condiciones normales la corriente de el led es 20 mA a temperatura xxx.
pues que si es mediodia y pega el sol duro, y el gabinete es bien cerrado  y  la temperatura ahi adentro es un horno , yo calculo que habra curvas que diran que habria que manejar al led con otra corriente .
( un sensor de temperatura ayudaria) .

pero para mi es como veos decis:
no podes ignorar la parte termica y pretender solucionarlo todo con electronica, a mi tambien me asombraria que de buenos resultados.

igual , los semiconductores son muy fieles.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 29, 2013)

@Jreyes: Pero has podido simularlo? Porque a mi no me aparece nada 

@Aquilestor: Efectivamente, estamos hablando de 700$ en leds y se necesita colocar todas las protecciones posibles, lo que no me termina de cuadrar es donde colocar los ventiladores. Además, estoy pensando colocar aislante térmico que usan en los vehículos pero varios amigos me han comentado que esa solución solo formaría un "termo" que en lugar de aislar, va a propiciar que la temperatura aumente en el interior.

Ante tal afirmación quedé un poco confundido, porque se supone que si se evita que se transfiera el calor al interior (con algún material poroso) la temperatura no aumentará mucho. Es más, voy a emplear acrílico opaco para las aberturas de los displays.

@Fernandob: Estoy haciendo un mini-horno con un bombillo para medir la curva Iled vs Temp. Presumo que será algo medio exponencial.

Mas tarde subo las fotos de los displays digantes.

Saludos y MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## NarXEh (Mar 29, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> lo que hacen aquilestor es basicamente una "proteccion" electronica .
> no elimina el problema.....protege.
> Buenas!
> 
> ...



Fernandob tiene razón, la temperatura afecta directamente la corriente de saturacion inversa aumentando la corriente que pasa por el led (led que no deja de ser un diodo). Provocando el embalaje térmico hasta que el led se hace pelota.

Algo que se me ocurrió que podrías hacer es: No dejar encendido los leds continuamente sino hacer mas al estilo como hacen con los controles remotos.
Generalmente le mandan un buen impulso de corriente durante un corto tiempo (ejemplo 1ms y lo dejan descansar 9ms) solo que le dejarias la corriente en 20mA. 

Si pudieras encontrar una frecuencia a la que el ojo humano no detecte el parpadeo al no estar usandolo continuamente quisas con suerte tendrías menos temperatura.

Tendrias que probar y jugar con las proporciones de tiempo modulando.

saludos!


----------



## jreyes (Mar 29, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> @Jreyes: Pero has podido simularlo? Porque a mi no me aparece nada
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos y MUCHAS GRACIAS!


¿A cuál circuito te refieres?



Saludos !


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 29, 2013)

NarXEh dijo:


> Si pudieras encontrar una frecuencia a la que el ojo humano no detecte el parpadeo al no estar usandolo continuamente quisas con suerte tendrías menos temperatura.
> 
> Tendrias que probar y jugar con las proporciones de tiempo modulando.
> 
> saludos!



Por supuesto que los leds estaran multiplexados sino la corriente total del circuito sería mostra 

@Jreyes: El circuito que emplea un solo trt maestro. En la práctica, no noto ninguna diferencia apreciable. En el osciloscopio la diferencia es en Vds: con el trt maestro en el mismo nodo flotante, como es de esperarse Vds va de 0v a 12v. Sin embargo, con el trt maestro a GND el Vds está entre 0 y 0.7V (alguna coincidencia?  )

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

Sin meterme en el tema de manejo del panel de LED´s, existen 2 fuentes de calor que pueden perjudicar el funcionamiento.

Una externa (Radiación solar):
Que puede ser evitada mediante un cristal con laminado (Filtro) que no permita que penetren las radiaciones que produzcan calor dentro del panel

Una interna:
Calentamiento propio de los LED´s y circuiterío de los mismos.
Esta se puede disminuir agregando una conveniente ventilación forzada que "Saque" el calor del panel al exterior.

Antes de seguir esbozando soluciones a un problema con datos desconocidos yo comprobaría el calentamiento del panel o parte de el, y con este dato vería que solución adoptar.

Amén


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una externa (Radiación solar):
> Que puede ser evitada mediante un cristal con laminado (Filtro) que no permita que penetren las radiaciones que produzcan calor dentro del panel



Para ese aspecto se empleará una lámina acrílica opaca. Tengo entendido que lo mejor para intemperie es el acrílico.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Una interna:
> Calentamiento propio de los LED´s y circuiterío de los mismos.
> Esta se puede disminuir agregando una conveniente ventilación forzada que "Saque" el calor del panel al exterior.



Los LED's son comunes de 10mm alto brillo, aun asi debe tomarse en cuenta el self heating? 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Para ese aspecto se empleará una lámina acrílica opaca. Tengo entendido que lo mejor para intemperie es el acrílico.


El acrílico se degrada con la radiación UV del sol.
Existen cristales de ventana que incluyen la protección, se emplean en edificios/casas con grandes superficies vidriadas, no vale la pena investigar otras soluciones existiendo una probada, comercial y seguramente económica.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 29, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Por supuesto que los leds estaran multiplexados sino la corriente total del circuito sería mostra
> 
> @Jreyes: El circuito que emplea un solo trt maestro. En la práctica, no noto ninguna diferencia apreciable. En el osciloscopio la diferencia es en Vds: con el trt maestro en el mismo nodo flotante, como es de esperarse Vds va de 0v a 12v. Sin embargo, con el trt maestro a GND el Vds está entre 0 y 0.7V (alguna coincidencia?  )
> 
> Saludos


Honestamente no logro entenderte. ¿Puedes colocar una imagen de los que propones?



Saludos !


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El acrílico se degrada con la radiación UV del sol.
> Existen cristales de ventana que incluyen la protección, se emplean en edificios/casas con grandes superficies vidriadas, no vale la pena investigar otras soluciones existiendo una probada, comercial y seguramente económica.



Alguna referencia con la que pueda iniciar la búsqueda? Yo estaba 100% confiado en el acrílico por los buenos comentarios que he recibido de tal material, más la información que he leido en estos ultimos dias.

@Jreyes: Este es el circuito:



Cada MOSFET controla un segmento del display.

Saludos y GRACIAS!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Alguna referencia con la que pueda iniciar la búsqueda? . . .



Google + vidrio + filtro solar (Venezuela)


----------



## jreyes (Mar 29, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Alguna referencia con la que pueda iniciar la búsqueda? Yo estaba 100% confiado en el acrílico por los buenos comentarios que he recibido de tal material, más la información que he leido en estos ultimos dias.
> 
> @Jreyes: Este es el circuito:
> 
> ...



Según el simulador, se puede:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/espejoledsx.png/


Saludos !


----------



## Ivan747 (Mar 29, 2013)

Para la pantalla solar que Fogonazo sugiere, puedes comprar un tablero de acrílico, cortarlo a medida y de alguna forma aplicarle un tinte (quizás del mismo tipo que le ponen a los carros). Es menos frágil que el vidrio, pero se raya fácil. Yo le pondría el tinte en el exterior, y poner el panel de una forma en que la gente no le pueda despegar la lámina del tinte con la mano.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sin meterme en el tema de manejo del panel de LED´s, existen 2 fuentes de calor que pueden perjudicar el funcionamiento.
> 
> Una externa (Radiación solar):
> Que puede ser evitada mediante un cristal con laminado (Filtro) que no permita que penetren las radiaciones que produzcan calor dentro del panel
> ...



ese es absolutamente todo el problema y las soluciones se han hablado, lo demas es solo trabajar.
y adicionalmente se puede poner (por si lo otro falla)  PROTECCIONES desde una simple que solo apague hasta lo que hablan mas complejo que mantiene o limita la corriente.
lo "inverosimil" de este tema es que mas atras :
1 -- respecto de la proteccion solar que es fundamental , le dieron vueltas y (disculpen ) excusas como la estetica y pavadas mas.
ese punto es un punto a SOLUCIONAR, si no les cae linda una chapa de techito , pues hagan un alero de fobra de carbono  con la forma de un aleron de formula uno.
quiero decir que como todo , absolutamente todo  la cosa es diseñar con imaginacion.
pero mas atras DESCARTARON  eso:
sea un techo , sea algo que como dice fogonazo depela /deflecte la luz, o los rayos .

2 --- luego el calor que se acumula:
descartan fans por que entra suciedad y demas (cierto) , pero eso no importa:
de nuevo es diseño e imaginacion.

descartan..........descartan......descartan........
como si todo fuese esperar conseguir "un componente " el cual vas a comprar a la casa de electronica, lo soldas y listo.
y no es asi.

aca hablan de un proyecto, terminado, colgado en una pared, en la via publica, eso no es solo electronica.

sino........dediquense a hacer cosas que se usen bajo techo , en el hogar y que no impliquen NADA .
si creen que no tienen que agarrar una amoladora, o un taladro, o que no tendran que hacer "ferreteria" o buscar soluciones un poco complicadas NO  de electronica.





anthony123 dijo:


> Alguna referencia con la que pueda iniciar la búsqueda? Yo estaba 100% confiado en el acrílico por los buenos comentarios que he recibido de tal material, más la información que he leido en estos ultimos dias.
> 
> !



VOS  solo sabes si le puede pegar una suave lluvia o  GRANIZO, si estara una semana o AÑOS (sol, lluvia, granizo ) .
si estara donde pega viento siempre , si estara cerca de el suelo (le entra de todo ) o a 20 metros de altura, si se hara nido de palomas  que con su excremento taparan el cristal de fogonazo.....etc....etc......etc.

haceme caso: techo de zinc.
(trabajaste en calesitas alguna vez )

mira, te voy a decir mas  un techo de zinc es lo mas seguro, y me dijiste que quedaba feo:
un techo de zinc: frena TODO , te hace camara de aire  Y  es barato y facil, decis que queda feo ?? mira y imaginate esto :

recien vi que ya habia hecho un dibujo.........en fin.........no se que cartel es, , pero no se ve, no se nota, no queda feo........y en muchos lados en las rutas y demas hay carteles de leds y tienen techito protector.
el tema es que el cartel sea bien visible y duradero...esa es la que vale.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 29, 2013)

@Fernandob: Efectivamente, la solución del techo de zinc es la más rápida, económica y efectiva   el problema es que le guste al cliente. En fin, para la semana que viene el gabinete estará listo y vendré con los datos para alimentar más aun la discusión.

Por otro lado, yo no he descartado nada. Estoy estudiando todas las posibilidades al máximo!

@Jreyes y demás: Aquí les cuelgo los oscilogramas del "acontecimiento" cuando el trt MAESTR está o no en el nodo flotante.

Saludos!


----------



## jreyes (Mar 29, 2013)

anathony123: ¿Cuál es el nodo flotante?




Saludos !


----------



## Ivan747 (Mar 29, 2013)

Otra opción, si no has comprado LEDs aún, es comprar algunos LEDs que estén especificados para operar hasta en 125ºC. Cree tiene una serie de LEDs llamada ScreenMaster y están diseñados para esta aplicación. Emiten luz aún en ángulos muy agudos, eso permite ver la pantalla en cualquier ángulo. Se pueden operar hasta 95º.

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C...B/Data Sheets/C5SMF C5SME RJS GJS BJS 201.pdf

Si ordenas 500, te sale en $75 dólares.
http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/C5SMF-RJS-CT0W0BB2/C5SMF-RJS-CT0W0BB2CT-ND/1987481

Realmente es mejor diseñar la pantalla para que soporte las altas temperatures que tratar de enfriarla, pero todo depende de lo que se pueda, verdad?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 29, 2013)

El nodo donde está el drenador y la resistencia del trt esclavo. Estoy contactandome con los moderadores para que suban las imagenes porque supera el tamaño.

De todas formas, las guardé como PDF:

Ver el archivo adjunto Oscilogramas.pdf

La primera es cuando el maestro está al nodo flotante

La segunda es cuando está conectado a GND

La tercera es la corriente por la resistencia de 39Ω (a ≈5mA/Div)

Saludos





Ivan747 dijo:


> Realmente es mejor diseñar la pantalla para que soporte las altas temperatures que tratar de enfriarla, pero todo depende de lo que se pueda, verdad?



Si, el problema en mi pais es conseguir divisas americanas, solo estamos autorizados para 400$ anuales para compras en internet.

Igual ya compré los leds


----------

